# Broken HDMI Display?



## fred1121 (Jun 5, 2021)

I pulled this out of the box today and when I powered it up and hooked my computer to it via HDMI, this is the screen i got. It is unrepsonsive to what normally works, so I want to know if this is broken, or what needs fixed.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe someone else can see more, but to me, I'd need a much clearer picture or an explanation of what's on the screen.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like the backlight(s) are working? but that's it.

If you just purchased it, return it for a refund or replacement.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

What is it? What device and model? I see a LCD display of some sort and a keyboard. I'll take a shot. I'm going to guess that the display is a touch screen tablet computer on a kick-stand and the keyboard is an add on thing. If the display with the fuzzy purple perimeter is the only thing you see when you turn it on, it's faulty. A broken display has jagged lines. What I see there can be the result of a faulty LCD or the graphics section on a motherboard.


----------

